# Doesn't like treats or toys.



## bigeasyeric (May 21, 2013)

Hello. I'm new to the board. I just brought home a female GSD, Ilsa, who is estimated to between 18 mos and 2 years.

Here's what I know about her. She was picked up as a stray by a near-by municipal animal shelter and has been living in the shelter for 6-8 weeks. She is very well socialized. She gets along with people and other dogs very well. She also has no interest in chasing cats (which is wonderful as I also have cats in the house) she just watches and will lower her head to smell.

Here's my problem. I'm looking to get started with obedience training very soon and cannot find any sort of treat or toy as a reward. I've tried 5 different kinds of treats, kibble, even deli turkey. At first I thought it was maybe trust issues so I left the turkey on the floor and backed off. She still didn't show any interest.

Any, and all helpful suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you start training she may show more interest in treats or toys.
don't forget to praise heavily. start training without treats or toys and 
what happens.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She may not have had toys before and doesn't know how to play. Sad idea, but that's how it is with some dogs. Maybe just give her a few weeks to settle in before attempting to do any training or put any kind of pressure on her to interact. Let it happen at her pace - it sounds like she's very well behaved, so there's no great rush to get going. The fact that she's not interested in chasing your kitties is awesome!


----------



## bigeasyeric (May 21, 2013)

It's sad to think that, but it may well be true. I think she might have been dumped. It took 15 min and a little misdirection to get her out of the car. She just didn't want to get out.

I've been using her new name and lots of praise and head scratches to get her used to it. New name=new life.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

She might be too nervous to eat right now. My shepherd didn't like treats either when I first brought her home. One thing the vet recommended was giving her 10mg Pepcid in the morning and at night to help settle her stomach. I wouldn't rush out and try it without a consultation but it's an idea. She also really liked treats and peanut butter in her kong so she could work on it in her crate at her own pace. 

If she doesn't respond to treats or toys you could train with "life rewards," like going outside, getting to sniff something cool, whatever she seems to want to do at the moment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lady Jenna (May 4, 2013)

There are several schools of training (and not all of them follow the only discipline train of thought) that do not use treats in training. It may be that if she is well socialized, she may have been trained in this way. Does she sit/recall? I got my girl from animal control as well, and she doesn't care for toys, and while she'll take a treat, they come far second to a head scratch and a 'good girl'. She's all about the praise. I like it, because I know she's always going to respond to _me_, regardless if I'm out of treats, no matter what is going on.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Give her some time. Her whole world has been flipped around and she's probably more worried about her security in this new place than food. Let her figure out her place and get to know you and she might be quite different.


----------



## bigeasyeric (May 21, 2013)

Today was a traumatic day for her. Not only did she come "home", she was also was spayed.

She doesn't seem to have any training. Doesn't sit on command. We're taking things slow. I'm working on her new name, which she seems to be responding to. She is really a sweet dog. I think things will fall into place as she adjusts.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Keep in mind you don't have to start obedience training the first couple of weeks if she is not ready. Just learning your house rules and how to interact with you is going to be a lot of "training."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Give her time. When I got my rescue, he wouldn't play with any toys for about a month, and then it was only when we were outside. It took about another month for him to play with toys inside the house. He was also picky with food and treats. I ended up using turkey hotdogs and freeze dried chicken livers for training treats. Getting her into an obedience class will do wonders, too. It definitely helps build the bond between the two of you!


----------



## ladycsj (Nov 16, 2015)

My female GS mix is 10 mos old. She doesnt care for treats either. After a couple, she just leaves them. Shes been through 6 wks basic dog training, but still gets distracted and ignores commands. She came from ASPCA and has separation anxiety. Lots of things to work on.. Any suggestions


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I think it's important you form a bond with her before anything. She needs to know she is "home" That will take a while. They are very intelligent compared to some other breeds and can be apprehensive.

Brush her, happy talk - don't push her. You need to build trust first. Pay attention to the little things that she starts to show interest in. If she uses her nose a lot maybe "scent" games would be fun for her (hiding things and letting her find them) or if she alerts on birds or squirrels - (maybe a flirt pole). If you have a friend dog owner maybe you can join them on walks so your dog will have a buddy to feel comfortable around. 

My girl's #1 toy is something she can bite with a squeaker in it. Kong and Nerf make footballs that are built tough with squeakers in them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This thread is over 2 years old....


----------

